#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Funções como getch() e getche()

## kappalinux

Gostaria de saber como faço para usar funções como getch() e getche() no linux.
no windows eh simples:

char x;
x = getch();

Mas no linux não consgui valer essa instrução "x = getch();" .
Pelo oq eu vi no man, getch() e getche() estao na biblioteca <curses.h> e não na <conio.h> como no windows. 
Tentei usar a biblioteca <curses.h> mas nao consegui tb. 
Gostaria de saber como faço para para utilizar essas 2 funções no linux.
valeuu.
[]&acute;s
faloow!

----------


## hez4el

ex:

include <stdio.h>

main()
{
char x;

scanf("%c", &x);
// funciona da mesma maneira que o getche()
}

Espero que tenha sido de ajuda.

----------


## kappalinux

valeu hez4el.
eh q minha duvida eh para usar o getche() e o getch(). 
Eles estao disponiveis para usar na biblioteca conio.h mas pô cara a parada nao rola.
falooow
valeuuu
[]&acute;s

----------

